# Organic Weed Management



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Are there any organic weed killers out there? I'm not too keen on using 2,4-D or Glyphosate. Any suggestions?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

There are iron based selective herbicides, but I think the list of weeds they control is pretty short.
This is the label - it doesn't claim to kill any of the weeds I have right now, so haven't tried it. https://www.natria.com/sites/natria/files/2019-05/706400%20Natria%20Lawn%20Weed%20%26%20Disease%20Control%20RTU%2024oz%203-1-19fce12f04bfda87c5405eee5720191fb8da3dc7f6f7dfcc6cbadf784c455d0951.pdf


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

https://ecoorganicgarden.com.au/products/weedkiller/slasher/


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

The iron based herbicides are only really effective against dandelions.

I know it's cliche and said all the time, but tall dense grass is the best organic weed control.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

How can I get tall dense grass if my lawn is more than 50% weeds?
:? 


Sinclair said:


> The iron based herbicides are only really effective against dandelions.
> 
> I know it's cliche and said all the time, but tall dense grass is the best organic weed control.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

ladycage said:


> How can I get tall dense grass if my lawn is more than 50% weeds?
> :?
> 
> 
> ...


I would recommend non-organic control for 1 year while pounding the N. Then, switch back after. I also wouldn't recommend maintaining bermuda tall. It tends to be all leggy/stemmy with little green.


----------



## JimmyMika (Sep 20, 2019)

I use vinegar to kill peripheral weeds, not in the lawn. Sometimes I'll spot treat a lawn weed. Usually takes a few passes.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

I use two hands. Sometimes a glove. But I have a very small front lawn that affords me that option. When I seed the back I may have to consider alternatives if a lot of weeds come up with it.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I've had great luck with Mirimichi (sp) Green, non-selective. Some weeds come back, but they're brown and struggling in a few hours. It's not cheap.

I've also had luck with a salt and vinegar mixture, also non-selective, but very cheap. You can also buy commercial vinegar.

Solarization is an option for some weeds. Lay an old window or sheet of plastic over a select area. I did this recently (picture below) to kill ryegrass, I left it on an 80 degree day for about 6 hours, all the clover, chickweed and rye were baked. The bermuda perked up, so this won't work for all weeds (just mainly cool season).

Sorry, it will not let me upload the picture. Here is a link https://postlmg.cc/wyTgCPxc


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

House hold vinegar does not work. Cleaning vinegar might be better but you will have to get into industrial vinegar, add some borax and some liquid soap and you have a kill all alternative to round up. Now this is very strong so wear proper P.P.E.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

Here's my before and after using Iron based herbicide on creeping charlie. It worked very well on the foliage, although it took several applications to kill the roots back.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

The one issue with iron...it'll take so much to wipe out the offending plant that'll prevent growth of the desired plant.

I'd prefer to use 1oz of synthetic herbicide over gallons of iron that'll wipe out soil fertility.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Sinclair said:


> I know it's cliche and said all the time, but tall dense grass is the best organic weed control.


This is true. The trouble is when summer temperatures rise, grass thins and then the weeds pop up.

I have found that 30% concentrated vinegar works very effectively at killing plantain, but only when it's in the hot sun. I haven't found anything that kills crabgrass.


----------

